# Daley Face Plants Uhrich and Calls Out 'Muppet' Josh Koscheck



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

> Daley addressed the Fresno crowd and asked them to look at what he did while Koscheck sat idly by "looking like a muppet" with his big head.
> 
> "He wouldn't have been able to do what I did today," Daley said. "You guys would be sleeping in your seats right now. But luckily the British boy came to the cage to entertain and knock people out like I always do."


Source

Link to the full fight video and post fight interview

I was a bit gutted that Kos pulled out of this fight, hopefully the fight will be made soon.

I think Daley takes the rematch against Kos, who frankly is a shadow of his former self.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

KO was a peach too. Daley know he wasn't contending with Patricky Pitbull for left hook KOTN so he had to switch up up and go for a walk off with the right.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hopefully we'll get to see the rematch sooner than later.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> KO was a peach too. Daley know he wasn't contending with Patricky Pitbull for left hook KOTN so he had to switch up up and go for a walk off with the right.


Who do you give KOTN to?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693264138248781827

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693281845023281152
It's a tie I think.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd say Pitbull. I think that specific KO just looked that much more nasty.


----------

